# Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode



## Frank7777 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

bei den meisten Montagen für Grundangelei sieht man das der Stopper direkt nach dem Blei gesetzt wird.
Ist es nicht besser den Stopper ca. 1m nach dem Blei zu Positionieren um dem Fisch eine wiederstandslose Aufnahme des Köders zu ermöglichen. Nach einem meter läuft er dann auf den Wiederstand und hakt sich selbst. Oder ist das ein schmarrn?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Döbeldepp (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hi,

Ich hab den Stopper ca . 30 cm hinter dem Blei (Wirbel) , klappt ganz gut. 

Falls jetzt ein paar Moralapostel über mich herfallen , ja ich fische die Methode . 

Petri


----------



## Ukeleidriller (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

ich hatte früher zwischen 10 und 15 cm lauf gelassen und bin da auch gut mit gefahren.

1 meter wäre mir persönlich viel zu viel.


----------



## Lupus (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Guten Tag,
ja hier meldet sich ein Moralapostel!! Diese Montage ist völli schwachsinnig und ich kann nicht begreifen warum es immer noch Menshcen gibt die um dieGefahren wissen und sie trotzdem weiter benutzen!!

Dafür gibt es weder einen Grund noch eine Entschuldigung!

Lupus


----------



## Seele (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Lupus schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ja hier meldet sich ein Moralapostel!! Diese Montage ist völli schwachsinnig und ich kann nicht begreifen warum es immer noch Menshcen gibt die um dieGefahren wissen und sie trotzdem weiter benutzen!!
> 
> Dafür gibt es weder einen Grund noch eine Entschuldigung!
> ...



Weil die meisten nicht mehr Montagen kennen.


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Lupus schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ja hier meldet sich ein Moralapostel!! Diese Montage ist völli schwachsinnig und ich kann nicht begreifen warum es immer noch Menshcen gibt die um dieGefahren wissen und sie trotzdem weiter benutzen!!
> 
> Dafür gibt es weder einen Grund noch eine Entschuldigung!
> ...




Hi,

was genau meinst du?

Es geht doch um die oldschool-Methode mit dem Stopper hinterm Laufblei?

So habe ich ganz am Anfang auch mit Frolic auf Karpfen gefischt. um die 10cm Abstand waren es damals immer.

mfg


----------



## Carpmen (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

ich muss sagen wenn ich mit Festbleimontage Angle dann ist mein Stopper auch so ca 10 -15 cm hinter dem Blei und kann nix Negatives sagen 

Zum teil habe den Stopper Abstand vom Blei sogar länger gewählt so bis 20 - 25 cm besonders dann wenn ich mit sehr kleinen Haken gefischt habe


----------



## Slick (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Es geht um den Fisch,da er bei Schnurbruch die komplette Montage inklusive 80-100g Blei am Hals hat und qualvoll verendet.
Ein Safety Clip kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Döbeldepp (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Lupus schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ja hier meldet sich ein Moralapostel!! Diese Montage ist völli schwachsinnig und ich kann nicht begreifen warum es immer noch Menshcen gibt die um dieGefahren wissen und sie trotzdem weiter benutzen!!
> 
> Dafür gibt es weder einen Grund noch eine Entschuldigung!
> ...




Also andere angler über die Hintertür schwachsinnig hinzustellen hat ne entschuldigung nötig . 

Laß mich raten , du bist bestimmt ein "carphaunter" der mit völlig überteuerten tackle am See einen auf dicke hose macht . 

Welche Gefahren meinst du überhaupt??? Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einen Abriß und der war am Vorfach . 
Laß mich raten , du drillst bestimmt mit ner sauschweren Rute (3 lbs + ) und knalls die Bremse zu . Natürlich hat die Tacklewelt für solch schwachsinnige Angler abhilfe geschaffen und Safety Lead Clips ins rennen geworfen . Ich weiß jetzt kommst mit Kraut und Steinen . Antwort drauf : Lern richtig fischen !!!


Bevor jetzt das rumgeheule deswegen anfängt , ich hab nicht mit schwachsinnig angefangen . 

Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Den Safety Clip kannste auch mit einem Stopper in einigem Abstand dahinter abstoppen.:m

Bei Schnurbruch streift der Fisch vmtl. das Blei und den Clip sowieso mitsamt dem Stopper ab.
Und für den unwahrscheinlichen Falls, dass der Stopper bombenfest hält, löst eben der Clip aus...


----------



## lollo (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Meiner meinung nach sollte man sich ein Safety Clip kaufen ist einfach die sicherste Art aber wer meint das 2,50 zu teuer sind sollte wenigstens den Stopper nicht zu weit hinten montieren da ansonsten die große Gefahr des Schluckens besteht ,deswegen verwendet bitte auch kein zu langes Vorfach .
Und wer meint er muss den Stopper  nen meter hinten montieren dann soll ers es machen ,aber solche Sachen führen dann immer wieder zu qualvoll  gestorbenen Fische .


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Ich stell jetzt mal die Behauptung auf, dass man auch ohne Safety Clip, mit Festblei+Stopper waidgerecht fischen kann.

In 30 Jahren hab ich _noch nie_ einen Karpfen durch Hauptschnurbruch verloren. Liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass ich fast immer hinter den Ruten sitze und nur selten mehrtägige Ansitze mache bei denen ich mich pennen lege.
Kommt der Run und hat man den Knüppel schnell in der Hand und die Schnur auf Spannung, setzt sich der Klops auch nicht fest oder ballert durch soviel Hindernisse, dass die Schur reisst.
Ausserdem angel ich nicht am gegenüberliegenden Ufer in 200m Entfernung, wo die Kontrolle über einen Fisch auch für'n A**** ist.

Wie viele Krapfen reissen euch denn tatsächlich ab???
Und selbst wenn das dann passiert und der Knödel das Blei abstreifen kann, nehmen wir mal an, er dödelt dann mit 30m Schnur durch sein Reich: wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis sich das Band so vertüddelt hat, dass er fest sitzt und sich nur noch 'den Haken ziehen' kann?

Feuer frei...


----------



## lollo (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Jetz kommt das wieder das man anderen Vorwürfe macht und selber dan selbst Fehler macht ,man sollte doch jeden selber entscheiden lassen wie wo und wie lange  er angelt ,das einzige was wichtig ist ,ist das der Fisch schonend gelandet wird .


----------



## Moringotho (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den Safety Clip kannste auch mit einem Stopper in einigem Abstand dahinter abstoppen.:m
> 
> Bei Schnurbruch streift der Fisch vmtl. das Blei und den Clip sowieso mitsamt dem Stopper ab.
> Und für den unwahrscheinlichen Falls, dass der Stopper bombenfest hält, löst eben der Clip aus...


 

sers,

das seh ich auch so. denke mal net das ein stopper dem zug eines karpfens standhält.
aber ich verzichte auch auf den stopper 

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Siggy82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Die Gefahr von Abrissen besteht immer, da muss niemand Schuld haben; es passiert einfach.
Wenn ihr jedoch von so einem Shock-Rig überzeugt seid, dann macht es doch so:
etwas Schrumpfschlauch auf die Hautschnur an die gewünscht Stelle und eine Perle draufziehen.
Diese erfüllt nun die Aufgabe des Stoppers, beitet im Falle eines Abrisses aber viel weniger Wiederstand.
Natürlich sollte man das Ganze vorher mal ausprobieren, damit die Teile aufeinander abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Nabend,

Eines ist Fakt. Die Gefahr eines Schnurbruchs besteht nun mal.Ein fester Stopper der das abstreifen des Bleis verhindert ist für den Fisch tödlich!!
Um mit der shock-rig Variante zu angeln sollte ein sich lösender Stopper verwendet werden.(siehe Beitrag Siggi).
Alles andere ist unverantwortlich.Das hat nichts Moral zu tun sondern mit fachgerechter Anwendung einer Methode. Und fachgerecht kann der Relaiser und der Entnehmer angeln!Wenn se dann wollen bzw. sich das nötige Hintergrundwissen angeeignet haben ............ wenn.......


----------



## Frank7777 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Dann teilt uns dochmit wie es richtig geht, aber bitte mit genauer Anleitung, da ich Angelneuling bin. Einen Fisch will ich nicht unnötig quälen. Soll man dann komplett ohne Stopper fischen? Ich habe Bücher mit Montagen, da sind immer Stopper hinterm Blei.

Ich möchte auch noch anmerken, dass ich noch nie auf Karpfen geangelt habe und noch nicht mal einen Fischereischein besitze. Da ich aber gerade meinen Schein mache, bereite ich mich theoretisch schon mal vor und da erschien mir es aus Sicht der Fangbarkeit logischer dem Stopper weiter hinten zu platzieren. Werde deshalb eure Ratschläge auch beherzigen. Und greift nicht immer gleich jemanden an, wenn er eine Frage hat und das nicht so richtig ist, deshalb fragt man ja.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hi Frank,

Safety Clip ,  shock rig  
Google doch mal einwenig.Oder schau bei youtube rein. Berichte , Filme oder Anleitungen zu Montagen - das Angebot ist mehr als reichlich.


----------



## Freiwind (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Wenn du nicht in all zu großen Distanzen angelst, funktioniert das auch prima mit Laufblei. Einfach eine etwas stärke Bremseinstellung oder einen Schnurclip (alternativ ein Gummi an die Rute gebunden) verwenden und der Fisch hakt sich bei gestraffter Schnur.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Moin moin,


> und der Fisch hakt sich bei gestraffter Schnur.


Da gibt es aber 2 kleine Problemchen....

1. Wie soll sich der Fisch bei einem Fallbiss selbst haken?

2. Besteht die Gefahr das der Fisch die Rute von der Ablage zieht. Also müßte er die Rute immer extra sichern bzw eine Ablage nutzen die die Rute sicher fest einklemmt. Das würde zwar funktionieren - ist aber vom handling her umständlich und ....... es bleibt immer noch Problem Nr.1

Laufblei und Selbsthakmethode sind 2 verschiedene Schuhe..


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hi Frank,


> Und greift nicht immer gleich jemanden an, wenn er eine Frage hat und das nicht so richtig ist, deshalb fragt man ja.


Ein berechtigter Hinweis von dir.
Es würde die Sache aber auch vereinfachen wenn wir den Hintergrund kennen würden.Das soll jetzt keine Entschuldigung für "Angriffe" sein , aber es würde in der Sache helfen und evt. Missverständnisse vermeiden.


----------



## colognecarp (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Irgendwie ich leb ich wohl hinterm Mond, was für ein stoppper |kopfkrat eine selbsthakmontage bietet keinen raum zum wandern, die greift sofort ohne 15cm irgenwohin zu rutschen. deshalb heißt sie ja auch im gunde so, eigentlich. wenn es anders wäre würde man es anders nennen, oder bin ich jetzt vieleicht schon zu spät online |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Freiwind (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Da gibt es aber 2 kleine Problemchen....
> 
> ...



Beim 1. Problemchen muss er das Blei genauso ziehen wie bei der  Selbsthakmethode. Denn anders wie bei Feedern verliert das Wurfgewicht ja nicht an Masse. Einfach nen Blei am Boden legen und probieren, er kann  maximal 2x Vorfachlänge schwimmen, dann wars das.

Das 2. Problemchen ist klar, hast die Lösung ja schon geschrieben.
*edit* Die Bremse sollte fester, aber nicht zu sein! Passende Rutenauflagen mit gutem Halt kriegst du für nen paar Euro.

Klar ist ansich keine Selbsthakmethode, aber als ich angefangen hab zu fischen, waren Safty-Clips noch recht unbekannt. Hab Jahrelang so ganz gut Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Irgendwie ich leb ich wohl hinterm Mond, was für ein stoppper |kopfkrat eine selbsthakmontage bietet keinen raum zum wandern, die greift sofort ohne 15cm irgenwohin zu rutschen. deshalb heißt sie ja auch im gunde so, eigentlich. wenn es anders wäre würde man es anders nennen, oder bin ich jetzt vieleicht schon zu spät online |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



In Grunde ein 'running rig', bei dem das frei laufenden Blei erst einige Zentimeter oder Dezimeter weiter hinten gestoppt wird.

Also kein eigentliches 'bolt rig.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hi,
Ich bevorzuge ganz klar entweder ein Laufblei in Verbindung mit einer schlaff am Grund liegenden Schur in Ufernähe oder ein Festblei (semi fixed bolt rig) mit Safety Clip oder Inliner mit weichem Auslass.
Die Korda Videos wollten uns zwar die Effizienz eines Shocker rigs neu andrehen, hat aber bei mir nicht so gezündet.

Solche Montagen sind mit beweglichem Stopper zwar OK, interessieren mich aber nicht, weil ich keinen Unterschied erkennen konnte, Korda hin, Korda her.
Früher, als alle noch harte Tubes und Inliner gefischt haben (ging auch), brauchte man oft noch einen Stopper. Wo der saß, war fast egal, Hauptsache möglichst wenig Spiel, daher ist man (ich) dann mit Begeisterung auf komfortablere Varianten umgestiegen, wo man das nicht mehr machen musste.

Das einzige, was nicht geht, ist einen Wirbel anzubinden.
Es ist einfach nicht nötig und daher brauch mann es einfach nicht machen....beweglicher Stopper und fertig.
Den Leuten, nicht nur Anfängern, bricht andauernd die Hauptschnur....zu dünn gewählt, zu alt, zu dicht an Hindernissen gefischt, Fisch in der Wasserpest verloren etc.
Die Montage mit dem fest angebundenen Wirbel hinter dem Blei ist einfach schlecht... der Fisch wird sich u.U. die Lippe beschädigen, um das Blei loszuwerden, wenn es doch mal passiert.
Einfach nicht machen und den Stopper mittels einer Gummiperle oder Plasikperle mit Stopperknoten herstellen und keinen Wirbel inter dem Blei anbinden. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

und der Fisch hakt sich bei gestraffter Schnur. 			 		 	 	 





> Da gibt es aber 2 kleine Problemchen....
> 
> 1. Wie soll sich der Fisch bei einem Fallbiss selbst haken?
> 
> 2. Besteht die Gefahr das der Fisch die Rute von der Ablage zieht. Also  müßte er die Rute immer extra sichern bzw eine Ablage nutzen die die  Rute sicher fest einklemmt. Das würde zwar funktionieren - ist aber vom  handling her umständlich und ....... es bleibt immer noch Problem Nr.1



Hi Gunnar,

beim Fischen mi dem Laufblei gibt es keinen Fallbiss. Er ist nicht existent.
Das Haken über die gespannte Schnur (zuvor slack), wenn der Fisch gegen die Rolle läuft, ist praktikabel und wird bei chod rigs so korrekt angewand, und auch bei reinen Durchlaufmontagen, solange man nicht selbst anschlägt.
Die Bremse muss korrekt eingestellt sein, fest -aber nicht zu fest. Snag Bars sind empfehlenswert, falls der gefischte Winkel im Nahbereich dies erfordert.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

http://www.shropshireanglersfederation.in/Death%20Rig.jpg-for-web-normal.jpg
http://www.stanwicklakesfisheries.com/27-08-08-001_edited-1 (Large).jpg


Sorry wegen der Linkfragmente, krieg ich nicht hin...


----------



## Lupus (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hallo,
um es deutlich zu sagen! Ich habe iemanden als schwachsinnig bezeichnet!!!!! Das ist auch nicht meine Meinung!#d

@ Döbeldepp: Deine Mutmaßungen zu meiner Person stimmen nicht!

Ich bin der Meinung das man als Angler die Pflicht hat sich darum zu kümmern das die Fische nicht *UNNÖTIG* zu Schaden kommen!
Das ist bei der genannten "Stoppermontage" aber durchaus gegeben! Wie ja auch allgemein bekannt ist! Aus diesem Grund nehme ich mir das Recht heraus dieser Montage einen sehr  schwachen Sinn zu unterstellen!!!  Als Angler möchte ich schöne unverletzte Fische fangen! 
Reißt die Stoppermontage an der Hauptschnur verendet ein Fisch qualvoll!Wozu? Wo ist da der Sinn? Wenn das dann noch eine Person macht der eigentlich das Angeln viel Spaß bereitet und wenn man auch morgen noch schöne Fische fangen will, wozu geht man dann ein solches Risiko ein? Der Sinn dieser Montage ist also schon ziemlich Schwach!
Es gibt etliche "risikofreie" Montagen die genauso funktionieren deshalb nochmal WOZU?

Das Argument : "Mir ist da noch nie was gerissen!!" Finde ich nicht überzeugend! Denn jeder weiß das es passieren kann und da es, wie gesagt, gefahrlose Alternativen gibt.... Wozu?

Gruß


Lupus

@ Döbeldepp mir liegt es fern dich oder irgendjemanden zu beleidigen! Das ist nicht meine Absicht gewesen, wenn du verärgert sein solltest bitte ich das zu entschuldigen!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Lupus schrieb:


> Reißt die Stoppermontage an der Hauptschnur verendet ein Fisch qualvoll!




Nö. 
Steht aber auch oben.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hi, er redet von der Stoppermontage mittels festem Wirbel. Abziehbarer Stopper ist ok, Wirbel nicht ok.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Dann löst immer noch der Safety Clip aus.

Wenn man aber keinen benutzt und dann noch per Wirbel stoppt....#t

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ein Karpfen sich damit festrennt und dann dort verharrt bis er verendet.
Er wird sich sicher lösschütteln/-reißen, also letzendlich ausschlitzen.
Das passiert aber auch ab und an mal in harten Drills und sollte nicht überbewertet werden, da es ja Ausnahme ist und nicht die Regel.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Ich bin da absolut gegenteiliger Meinung.
Die meisten Safety Clips, womöglich noch die Nash Clips, lösen bei den meisten Leuten überhaupt nicht aus, weil mindestens die Hälfte aller Angler die Hütchen volle Kanne bis zum Anschlag über den Clip drücken.

Es ist ausserdem von zweitrangiger Relevanz, ob sich der Karpfen nun lediglich im Maulbereich verletzt, oder ob er verendet, wenn man es aus der Sicht eines Gentleman betrachtet. Man tut alles, um dies zu verhindern.

Click mal auf meine Links oben, die meisten dieser Rigs werden gefunden, weil sie an toten Fischen dranhängen. Ist leider so.

Überbewerten brauch man nichts, herunterspielen allerdings auch nicht. Das man Wirbel nicht als Stopper verwendet, ist abslutes Grundlagenwissen. Das original Statement von Döbeldepp kann deswegen so nicht unkommentiert bleiben.

An alle Anfänger, um es noch mal klar zu sagen: Man bindet keine Wirbel oberhalb des Bleis an und schon gar nicht ans Ende vom Leadcore, so wie man es oft sieht. Macht das einfach nicht.|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

In deinem Link steht, dass eine tote Barbe mit diesem Rig im Maul gefunden wurde.
Es wurden auch schon andere tote Fische mit Haken im Maul gefunden und nicht immer konnte die Todesursache bestimmt werden.

Aber es bleibt dabei - Abrisse sind die Ausnahme und man sollte das Material so wählen , dass nicht der Drillspaß im Vordergrund steht, sondern die sichere Landung.
Dann(und nur dann) würde ein Wirbel im Rig auch kein zusätzliches Risiko(als das übliche) bedeuten.

Sinnvoll ist ein Wirbel an der Stelle trotzdem nicht.


----------



## daci7 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Also wenn die Hauptschnur irgendwo reißt hat der Fisch ne Leine die er hinter sich herzieht und mit der er sich dann schlussendlich irgendwo verfängt - ob da die 80g Blei viel ausmachen wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
ich würde trotzdem nicht auf die Idee kommen einen zusätzlichen Wirbel hinter mein Blei zu packen, da der da mMn einfach keinen Sinn macht.
Diese Safety-Clips machen für mich eher Sinn, weil sich das Blei, falls es sich Im Drill irgendwo festsetzt, lösen kann.

BTW: ich muss immerwieder ungemein Schmunzeln, wenn hier riesig darüber diskutiert wird wie man einen Fisch doch so "risikofrei" und "schonend" wie möglich fangen kann weil man ihn ja wieder releasen will und wenn möglich unverlätzt und "schön" wieder fangen will ...  |kopfkrat


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



> "risikofrei" und "schonend" wie möglich


Das ist richtig und genau mein Ding. Wir sind alle bis zu einem gewissen Grad Hippokraten, keine Frage, nur deswegen braucht man keine 'Death rigs' bauen oder diese propagieren.

Professor Tinca, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, warum du hier noch mal recht haben willst. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber überleg doch noch mal. Ist doch Haarspalterei. Die Links sind nur Beispiele. Ich habe mehrere solcher Rigs persönlich von Karpfen abgepflückt. Eines davon, Anfang der 90er, war sogar mal mein eigenes, gebaut mit geflochtener Schlagschnur und ner Inliner Montage. Witzigerweise war der Karpfen noch putzmunter, obwohl ich ihn eine Woche zuvor an einem Hindernis (Stahlkabel) verloren hatte. Der Karpfen biss noch einmal an meinem Platz auf meine Montage und hatte die alte Montage noch im Maul. Der Karpfen sah schrecklich aus.
Das ist nur eine von vielen Geschichten, die ich dir erzählen könnte.


----------



## Döbeldepp (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Überbewerten brauch man nichts, herunterspielen allerdings auch nicht. Das man Wirbel nicht als Stopper verwendet, ist abslutes Grundlagenwissen. Das original Statement von Döbeldepp kann deswegen so nicht unkommentiert bleiben.
> 
> An alle Anfänger, um es noch mal klar zu sagen: Man bindet keine Wirbel oberhalb des Bleis an und schon gar nicht ans Ende vom Leadcore, so wie man es oft sieht. Macht das einfach nicht.|wavey:



Das mit dem Wirbel wurde wohl etwas falsch verstanden . 

Als aufbau ist Haken--Vorfach ---Karabiner (Wirbel) ---Blei ----Stopper (ca 30 cm hinter dem Wirbel/Karabiner bei mir) . 

Zu den Safety clips muß ich sagen , es kann benutzen wer will . Nur andere Angler zu verunglimpfen die nicht mit angeln ist schon etwas heftig. Ich zu meinen Teil hab schon genug fluchende Karpfenangeler gesehen (gehört:q) wo die Teile einfach auslösten, Blei verloren ging ohne grund usw. Diese sind wieder auf die normale Montage nach dem Vorfach zurückgegangen. 

Jeder sollte es selbsttesten was für einen past und zusagt. Falls das argument kommt was ist besser für die Fische . Wenn man so argumentiert ist es doch am besten gar nicht zu angeln , die Fische haben ihre Ruhe und können nicht verletzt werden ob nun mit oder ohne Safety clip. 

Petri


----------



## Lupus (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hallo, 
ich muss da gar nicht schmunzeln!!!!! Der Rat gilt auch für Angler die ihre Fische töten und verzehren möchten! Denn auch diese Angler haben nichts davon wenn ihr Fisch mit Schnur uns Blei im Hinderniss hängt!
Der Fisch kann ihnen sicher keine zweite Chance mehr geben!

In einem der Gewässer in denen ich fische hat der Gewässerwart einen 20kg Karpfen mit etlichen Metern Schnur und Blei in einem Baum hängend vorgefunden! Der Fisch hatte aufgrund der Montage den Haken verschluckt! Der Haken saß bombenfest im Schlund!
Erst eine umständliche Befreiungsaktion mit Boot usw. erlöste den Karpfen letztendlich!
Selbst wenn es der Fisch schafft sich irgendwann zu befreien, wie lange kann das wohl dauern! Bei der mehrstündigen Aktion des Gewässerwartes schaffte es der Fisch jedenfalls nicht!

So eine Quälerei kann doch niemand wollen! 

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

@ Spaltkarpfen

Will ich nicht, ist nur meine Ansicht dazu.:m

Man sollte immer dafür sorgen, dass man den Fisch möglichst sicher landet ob mit oder ohne Wirbel.
Angelt man in der Nähe von Hindernissen darf man nicht pennen sondern muss hellwach sein. Außerdem muss die Montage stark genug sein usw...

Man kann also eine Menge dafür tun, dass kein Fisch abreißt. Trotzdem passiert das immer wieder mal und dann ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht wichtig, welches Rig verwandt wurde.
Der Fisch hat immer den Haken im Maul und wird sich mit der Schnur irgendwo festrammeln.

Wie oben schon geschrieben hat der Wirbel für mich an der Stelle keine relevante Funktion und ich würde ihn da nicht einsetzen.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Moin moin,


> Man kann also eine Menge dafür tun, dass kein Fisch abreißt. Trotzdem passiert das immer wieder mal und dann ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht wichtig, welches Rig verwandt wurde.
> Der Fisch hat immer den Haken im Maul und wird sich mit der Schnur irgendwo festrammeln.


ne ne,
Gerade wenn der Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren geht ist es das wichtigste welche Montage verwendet wurde. Mit einer kann er weiter leben - die andere überlebt er nicht.Ein festsitzendes Blei ist ist für letzteres fast schon ein Garant.

Was ist eigentlich so schlimmes daran die Überlebenschancen des Fisches bei Schnurbruch zu erhöhen??



> Zu den Safety clips muß ich sagen , es kann benutzen wer will . Nur andere Angler zu verunglimpfen die nicht mit angeln ist schon etwas heftig.
> Nanu? hab ich was verpasst? Wo steht das??
> Ich finde nur Kommentare die sich gegen ein unverlierbares Blei richten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ne ne,



Doch, doch...:q

Auch den Rest lesen.:m


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch, doch...:q
> 
> Auch den Rest lesen.:m


Hab isch doch!
Gerade wegen dem Rest hab ich das so geschrieben


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



> Falls das argument kommt was ist besser für die Fische . Wenn man so  argumentiert ist es doch am besten gar nicht zu angeln , die Fische  haben ihre Ruhe und können nicht verletzt werden ob nun mit oder ohne  Safety clip.



Anders herum wird erst recht kein Schuh draus. 

Du hast die Sache ja jetzt aufgeklärt. Wenn es so ist, dass du keinen Wirbel hinter dem Blei einbindest ist doch alles prima. War so verstanden worden und deshalb kritisiert worden. Erstens war es missverständlich geschrieben und zweitens nit einem seltsamen Kommentar über Moralapostel untermauert.

Danach ist dann drauf eingestiegen worden und es wurde versucht, da irgendetwas zu realtivieren. Da setzt bei mir das Verständnis aus, warum man dann mit Philosophie daherkommt... ob man generell Angeln sollte, C&R oder Entnehmen, oder das gar die Art des Rigs egal ist.
Da fing es dann echt an, merkwürdig zu werden.|bigeyes


----------



## Freiwind (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Da fing es dann echt an, merkwürdig zu werden.|bigeyes



Oh ja #6


----------



## marcus7 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Also die von Spaltkarpfen eingelinkten Montagen sehen ja wirklich mal abenteuerlich aus.
Erinnert mich an ein Rig was am Cassien gefunden wurde, da wurden aus lauter Verzweiflung Drillinge benutzt|bigeyes (auf Dia-Vortrag gesehen..).

Ich habe ganz früher zum fischen mit Frolic immer diese 60-80gr Flossenbleie benutzt, die fest auf einen starren, langen Plastikröhrchen saßen.
Oberhalb davon ein Stopper aus Silikonschlauch mit durchgestecktem Plastikstäbchen, vielleicht kennt die Dinger noch wer?
Waren definitiv locker zu verschieben.

Vorteil des ganzen war die Rückmeldung am Bissanzeiger über Weißfischaktivität am Köder.
Stopper wie gesagt 10-15cm oberhalb des Bleis.
Hat ein Karpfen rabiat gebissen, so hakte er sich selbst gegen den Silikonstopper, gab es mäkelige Bisse habe ich per Hand angeschlagen und oft saß dann auch ein Fisch und wenns ein Brassen war .

mfg


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Es ist immer wieder faszinierend wie es hier abgeht, sobald irgendwelche Reizworte fallen...
:mEin "festsitzendes Blei" gehört da zu den Klassikern!

Dann regt sich irgend drüber auf, vergreift sich vielleicht noch ein bisschen im Ton, und ein paar Beiträge später ist die C&R Debatte wieder am kochen...#d

Das Blei mit fest montierten Stoppern (oberer Wirbel),oder gleich direkt im Endkarabiner eingeklinkt, ist, wie hier ausreichend erörtert, keine waidgerechte Montage.

Wenn es aber mit verschiebbaren Stoppern (Silikon, Stopperknoten, etc) gehalten wird, sollte es für den Fisch kein großes Problem sein, sich vom Blei befreien zu können.

Ein Safety Bolt Clip schadet sicher nicht, aber ich weiß nicht, welchen Vorteil er hier bringen sollte, drum halte ich ihn in diesem Fall, für reine Geldverschwendung!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ukeleidriller (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

mir ist es schleierhaft warum überhaupt "fest" gestoppt wird. die logik sagt einem doch daß "verschiebbar" in jedem fall die bessere wahl ist. ich kenne das nicht anders.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

@ Ukeleidriller, es ist die Unkenntnis. Viele denken nicht drüber nach. Dann ist es auch Bequemlichkeit, weil man eben am Wirbel die Hauptschnur so schön anbinden kann und nicht mit Perlen herumfummeln muß. Böswilligkeit ist da nicht im Spiel und Logik erschliesst sich dem Einen, dem Anderen nicht.


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hallo,

ich möchte trotzdem davor warnen, Stoppern (Silicon oder Faden) einen "Persilschein" auszustellen.

Mann sollte schon einige Sachen beachten und selbst dann kann es noch einiges "schief" gehen. Wenn z.B. der Siliconstopper schon längere Zeit drauf war und nicht mehr so elastisch ist und/oder sich auf der Schnur "verklebt" hat und die Schnur ca. 30-40 Meter vor dem Vorfach gerissen ist wird es aufgrund der Schnurdehnung zumindest für kleinere Karpfen schwierig die Schnur durch den Stopper zu ziehen um so das Blei loszuwerden.

Erst recht wenn "Anfänger" einen Siliconstopper nehmen, den sie gerade in der Taklebox finden der sonst zum Posenfischen mit wesentlich dünneren Schnüren verwendet wird oder gar eine Schlagschnur einsetzen.

Gruß Peter6


----------



## daci7 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Mann sollte schon einige Sachen beachten und selbst dann kann es noch einiges "schief" gehen. Wenn z.B. der Siliconstopper schon längere Zeit drauf war und nicht mehr so elastisch ist und/oder sich auf der Schnur "verklebt" hat und die Schnur ca. 30-40 Meter vor dem Vorfach gerissen ist wird es aufgrund der Schnurdehnung zumindest für kleinere Karpfen schwierig die Schnur durch den Stopper zu ziehen um so das Blei loszuwerden.



Sorry, aber wenn ein Karpfen 30-40m Leine hinter sich herzieht ist der Stopper sowas von egal, weil sich das Tier füher oder später sowieso festsetzen wird. Da ist ein verschiebbarer Stopper mMn eher hinderlich, weil der die Schnur am Grund in Hängernähe halten würde.
Der einzige Fall in dem dieser verschiebbare Stopper wirklich "schonender" wäre ist mMn ein Schnurbruch in unmittelbarer Nähe des Vorfaches (<5m).


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Einfach mal *genau* durchlesen!

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich für den Einsatz von Stoppern bin - im Gegenteil!

Sicher ist die Gefahr sehr groß, wenn die Hauptschnur in der Mitte reißt, dass sich der Karpfen mit der losen Schnur irgendwo verfängt - sehe ich auch so. Allerdings habe ich schon zwei Karpfen gefangen, die beide Schnüre mit ca. 10-15 Metern dran hatten. Da kann man, außer angepaßtes Material und Umsicht beim Drill nicht viel machen.

Wichtiger ist, dass der Karpfen das Blei los wird, denn mit ist die Chance, dass er irgendwo hängen bleibt bei 99,9999 %.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



> Sorry, aber wenn ein Karpfen 30-40m Leine hinter sich herzieht ist der  Stopper sowas von egal, weil sich das Tier füher oder später sowieso  festsetzen wird. Da ist ein verschiebbarer Stopper mMn eher hinderlich,  weil der die Schnur am Grund in Hängernähe halten würde.
> Der einzige Fall in dem dieser verschiebbare Stopper wirklich  "schonender" wäre ist mMn ein Schnurbruch in unmittelbarer Nähe des  Vorfaches (<5m).


Alles Hypothesen und Sonderfälle. Welche 30 - 40 m Leine?
Bei so viel Leinenverlust hat man ganz andere Probleme.
Auf welcher Grundlage macht das Sinn, hypothetische Unfälle vorhersagen zu wollen, wenn man doch mit einfachen Mitteln in keinem der erdenklichen Fälle eine Verschlechterung erzielt, sondern, im Gegenteil, in den allermeisten Fällen eine Verbesserung der Situation? Schreibt man sowas nur, um was zu schreiben? Für mich ist das total unnütz.

Ein verschieblicher Stopper ist immer besser als ein fester Stopper. Immer. Er hält auch nichts am Grund.

Am besten ist gar kein Stopper.

Generell wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass man mit den modernen Rig Komponenten keine Stopper mehr braucht, es sei denn, man ist irgendwie kordagesteuert und glaubt alles, was Danny Fairbrass zum Besten gibt.
Rückmeldungen vom Köder bekommt man wunderbar durch Runrigs und Slackline - das ist dann wenigstens konsequent gefischt und auch bei Schnurbruch am besten.... Wie man sowas fischen kann, muß man halt mal lernen und sich damit auseinander setzen. Ja - ein Runrig hat ne Menge Vorteile! 

Stoppermontagen brauche ich gar nicht.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der grad überfordert ist?
Ich angel gelegentlich mit beschwerten Futterspiralen auf Karpfen als auch eine Art von Festblei. Als Stopper dient eine normale Gummiperle und ein oder zwei dieser Silikonstopper, die auch für Laufposen benutzt werden. Das heißt, die Spirale sitzt fest zwischen Wirbel und den Stoppern auf der Hauptschnur? Wo soll da die besondere Gefahr für den Karpfen sein??? 
Außerdem wählt man doch normalerweise das Vorfach ein oder zwei Nummern schwächer als die Hauptschnur, so daß es eh zuerst reißt (also z.B. 35er Hauptschnur, 28-30er Vorfach oder entsprechend schwächeres Geflecht).

Oder schnall ich grad was nicht?


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

@Spaltkarpfen

Sonderfälle sind das, je nach Gewässer, nicht unbedingt. Aber dass ist eine andere Sache ... 

Es ging bei dem Beispiel auch nicht darum, zu diskutieren wo jetzt die Schnur vielleicht reißen könnte sondern darum, dass auch ein verschiebbarer Stopper nicht gerade "optimal" ist, weil er zum einen oft nicht so leicht von der Schnur geht erst recht wenn die Schnur nicht gerade einen Meter hinter dem Vorfach gerissen ist sondern es ein paar Meter mehr sind und die Schnurdehnung dazu kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

@ Vermesser

Man nimmt für Karpfen auch und gerade geflochtene Schnüre als Vorfach.

Bei deiner Montage passiert nix. 
Der Stopper würde ja abgestreift werden bei Hauptschnurbruch.
Es geht mehr darum ob anstatt der Gummistopper ein Wirbel in die Hauptschnur geknotet wird.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

@ Tinca: Ja und, wenn ich Geflecht nehme, weil es weicher ist, nehm ich doch trotzdem welches, was weniger trägt als die Hauptschnur, damit reißt es doch eh zuerst...

Ich seh schon, wirklich modernes Karpfenangeln kann kompliziert sein.

Aber ne blöde Frage hab ich doch noch...warum sollte ich noch einen zweiten Wirbel in die Montage basteln, welche Sinn oder Vorteil soll das haben...???

Das einzige, was ich noch kenn, ist das Blei mit einem sehr schwachen Wirbel direkt in den Karabiner mit einzuhängen oder auf der Schnur gleiten zu lassen, so daß im Fall eines Hängers in den Steinen oder so nur der schwache Wirbel aufgezogen wird...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Tinca: Ja und, wenn ich Geflecht nehme, weil es weicher ist, nehm ich doch trotzdem welches, was weniger trägt als die Hauptschnur, damit reißt es doch eh zuerst...




Nö.
manches Vorfach trägt mehr als eine Hauptschnur. Fluo(stiff rigs), (beschichtetes) Geflecht...



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, wirklich modernes Karpfenangeln kann kompliziert sein.
> 
> 
> Aber ne blöde Frage hab ich doch noch...warum sollte ich noch einen zweiten Wirbel in die Montage basteln, welche Sinn oder Vorteil soll das haben...???



Eben.
Nur für Bastelfaule den, dass man am Wirbel einfacher knoten kann.



vermesser schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich noch kenn, ist das Blei mit einem sehr schwachen Wirbel direkt in den Karabiner mit einzuhängen oder auf der Schnur gleiten zu lassen, so daß im Fall eines Hängers in den Steinen oder so nur der schwache Wirbel aufgezogen wird...



Ob das immer so funktioniert sei mal dahingestellt.|kopfkrat


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei deiner Montage passiert nix. Der Stopper würde ja abgestreift werden bei Hauptschnurbruch.



Nicht in jedem Fall.

Kommt drauf an wie fest die Gummistopper auf der Schnur sind und wie stark der Fisch zieht. 

Ist der Gummerstopper oder vielleicht sogar mehrere sehr fest auf der Schnur dürfte ein kleinerer Karpfen Schwierigkeiten haben die Stopper über 5-6 Meter über die Schnur zu ziehen denn mit zunehmender Entfernung zum Wirbel kommt noch die Schnurdehnung dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Nicht in jedem Fall.
> 
> Kommt drauf an .........



Grau ist alle Theorie, Peter.:m
Aber gut....
Wenn die Schnur reißt, dann im größten Teil aller Fälle relativ dicht am Blei weil sie dort am meisten und am derbsten Grundkontakt hat.
Weiter oben muss sie schon vorher beschädigt gewesen sein oder im Wasser irgendwo "angeeckt" sein.
Beides weniger wahrscheinlich wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man mit vernünftiger Schnur anfängt zu angeln.

Von daher hat man nie 101% ige Sicherheit, ist aber mit Gummistoppern gut bedient wenn man solch ein Rig benutzen will.

Ich sag es mal so: Hätt' der Hund nicht geschissen, hätt' er den Hasen gekriegt.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ob das immer so funktioniert sei mal dahingestellt.|kopfkrat



Funktioniert #6 ! Mehr als einmal beim Aalangeln in der Nähe einer Steinpackung probiert. Nimmt die billigsten, grottigsten, schwächsten Askari oder No-Name-Wirbel ohne Sicherheitskarabiner und Du ziehst das Blei hundertpro aus dem Wirbel, wenn es in den Steinen klemmt und die restliche Montage vernünftig dimensioniert ist.

Danke für die restlichen Erläuterungen.


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hallo Tinca,

soviel Theorie ist da gar nicht dabei. Es reicht schon wenn Du ein Gewässer mit einigen Kanten in unterschiedlicher Höhe hast wo die Schnur beim Drill oder einholen "entlangschabt", was in vielen Baggerseen der Fall ist. Dann ist die Schnur schon nach ein paar Ansitzen unterschiedlich belastbar. Leider ignorieren diesen Umstand viele und setzten nachwievor eine 0,30er Standardschnur ein. Schon wird aus Theorie Wirklichkeit  

Es müssen ja nicht unbedingt solche nie eintreffenden theoretische Probleme sein wie dass man von Haus aus eine schlechte Schnur mit einigen "Schwachpunkten" erwischt hat oder dass einem beim Auswurf der Bügel zuklappt und die Schnur reißt ....

Ich habe bei uns am See schon viele solcher "Stoppermontagen" gesehen weil sich die betreffenden das Geld für ein Festblei "sparen" wollten. Es waren einige dabei, wo selbst größere Karpfen vermutlich Schwierigkeiten gehabt hätten, das Blei loszuwerden weil da mehrere Stopper "in Reihe" geschaltet wurden weil sich ein einzelner zu schnell gelöst hat. Noch dazu waren die meisten Stopper für die Schnur viel zu klein und haben ensprechend "bombenfest" auf der Schnur gesessen. 

Darauf angesprochen haben einige zu mir gesagt, dass hätten sie so wo gelesen und es wäre kein Problem für den Karpfen. 

Deshalb bin ich gegen einen "Persilschein" für Stopper!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Is klar Peter, nur gehe ich davon aus, dass man nur da angelt wo man den Fisch auch landen kann bzw. wo man nicht Angst haben muss dass die Schnur durchscheuert o.ä..

Es gibt eben solche und solche...


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Es ist lobenswert wenn Du genau weißt, wie deine Gewässer unter Wasser genau ausschauen #6

Da kann ich, wenn ich ehrlich bin, obwohl ich schon fast 3 Jahre an unserem Vereinssee fische, nicht ganz mithalten. 

Es gibt immer wieder mal wieder "Überraschungen", vorallem wenn man mal an ganz neuen oder einige Meter neben den "bekannten" Stellen fischt. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich, obwohl ich glaube recht "sicheres Gerät" einzusetzen immer davon aus, dass die Schnur mal reißen kann aus welchen Gründen oder bei welcher Schnurlänge auch immer. Entsprechend schauen auch meine Montagen aus.

Auch wenn das für den ein oder anderen "übertrieben" ist, ich habe gelernt dass in der Praxis vieles möglich ist ...


----------



## Lupus (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

Hallo,
@ Döbeldepp bitte ließ nochmal meine Postings! Ich will und wollte niemanden verunglimpfen!!!!!

@ all

Gerade in einem öffentlichen Forum muss man sorgfältig mit seinen Tipps umgehen (wobei ich mich da durchaus an die eigene Nase packe!!!)
Die geflochtenen Vorfächer, die wirklich jeder blutige Anfänger kennt, tragen oft wesentlich mehr als die dünnen Monos die man vielleicht noch von der Weisfischangelei auf der Rolle hat! Da reißt die Hauptschnur schneller als man kapitaler Fang sagen kann!

Lißt ein Anfänger also von der vergleichsweise einfachen Montage mit Stoppern oder Wirbeln zum festsetzen des Bleis, sind ihm die Gefahren der Montage bestimmt nicht bewußt!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Döbeldepp (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*



Lupus schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ja hier meldet sich ein Moralapostel!! Diese Montage ist völli *schwachsinnig* und ich kann nicht begreifen warum es immer noch Menshcen gibt die um dieGefahren wissen und sie trotzdem weiter benutzen!!
> 
> Dafür gibt es weder einen Grund noch eine Entschuldigung!
> ...



Egal, ich glaube wir sind alle von der Frage abgewichen und haben uns in etwas reingesteigert. Da wir alle verschiedene Ansichten haben und Erfahrungen wird man sich nie einig . Die hauptsache ist wir halten alle zusammen wenn es mal richtig kritisch wird (Peta,Nabu usw.) . Vielleicht habe ich mich auch etwas im Ton vergrffen und entschuldige mich falls es aufgestoßen ist .

Das mit den "starken" Vorfächern muß ich Dir recht geben , da ich nichtsostarke verwende hatte ich auch den Abriß am Vorfach gehabt (siehe Posting) . 
Vielleicht sollte man sich darin einigen das wenn man keinen Safety Clip benutzt sollte man darauf achten das die Vorfächen nicht zu "stark" ausgewählt werden . 

Petri


----------



## Ukeleidriller (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stopperposition bei Selbsthakmethode*

ich will hier nicht off topic gehen, aber die safety clips sollte man auch skeptisch betrachten. zumindest dürfen die nicht bis zum anschlag aufgezogen werden. ich habe verschiedene clips von mehreren herstellern in meinem equipment, und einige modelle konnte ich kaum lösen mit der hand. und das trotz kraftsport und 46´er oberarm |uhoh:
deshalb ziehe ich den clip nur "locker" über, denn sonst erfüllt er nicht seinen zweck!


----------

